# A puppies bred to specific coat colors?



## LinneK9 (Aug 18, 2013)

*Are puppies bred to specific coat colors?*

For example, I want a melanistic black GSD. Does this color have to be bred or do the puppies come with a mixture of coats depending on the parents?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Color is genetic. If you want a black puppy you will have to choose a breeding that will produce black. 

However, please do not choose your breeder based on color. There are breeder that will breed with only color in mind and ignore health and temperament.


----------



## LinneK9 (Aug 18, 2013)

Jax, thank you for the response. I am not basing my decision on color, I just like the primarily black look with accents of tan however temperament and health are my sole priority just researching everything is very overwhelming as I don't understand it all...I get sort of nervous asking breeders questions as I don't want to offend anyone with my ignorance as this will be my first puppy with regard to dealing with breeders.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

primarily black with accents of tan???

Are you actually looking for a bi-color or a blanket back black/tan?


----------



## LinneK9 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes, bi color. I thought it was call melanistic black...there again, my ignorance on all of this....



Jax08 said:


> primarily black with accents of tan???
> 
> Are you actually looking for a bi-color or a blanket back black/tan?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think bi-colors are mostly working line but don't quote me on that! Have you started looking for breeders yet? Or are you still in the thinking stages?


----------



## LinneK9 (Aug 18, 2013)

I definitely am getting a shepherd...just a matter of when I find the right breeder and all that stuff...ita hard sifting through everything since I dont know much about pedigrees and so on....just know what I want...just dont know where to find it....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well....I don't know about pedigrees either. I know what I want in a dog so I'm looking for a breeder that I think can give it to me. And I'm starting by going to clubs and events and watching dogs. It really depends on what you want in a dog and what you expect from them.

Why don't you look near you for clubs (Schutzhund, agility, obedience) and go watch the dogs?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't worry. GSD's come in all colors. you cna find a sound dog in any color you want. because you want a specific color doesn't mean
you're giving up nerves, temperament, a dog being sound, etc.
to me when you pick a color or gender you want all the bells and 
whistles but in a certain color or gender and you're ot sacrificing
anything.



LinneK9 said:


> Yes, bi color. I thought it was call melanistic black...there again, my ignorance on all of this....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

LinneK9 said:


> I definitely am getting a shepherd...just a matter of when I find the right breeder and all that stuff...ita hard sifting through everything since I dont know much about pedigrees and so on....just know what I want...just dont know where to find it....


You should hit some of the trials that are taking place this fall. Chat with the people spectating and watch the teams. 
I know of a breeding you may be interested in, but not sure what temperament you are looking for(bi-color sire)may be higher drives than you want. And I'd probably want to do a good amount of research before deciding, if I were you...don't rush. I love the bi-colors too, and when I wanted a pup, I tried to find a breeder that was breeding the color I was interested in(dark sable). The breeders I'm interested in don't breed FOR color, but knowing what the pedigree match is going to produce is a good way to get what you are looking for.

Here is a list of the trials in the Mid-East region: USCA - Club 
Events
And the Regionals are this weekend...worth the time and drive if you can go! http://www.mideastregionusa.com/


----------



## LinneK9 (Aug 18, 2013)

I may try and catch some of the trials. I am pulling quite a bit of overtime at the moment to help save for the puppy so I am financially ready. It is very hard not to rush because I have wanted a GSD for the longest time. I would be appreciative in recommendation you may be able to give with regard to breeders. As far as temperament, I understand (or at least I think I do) that the GSD breed is high drive already and needs a lot to engage their minds and bodies. I however do not HAVE to have a dog that needs to be trained as police/military dog. I would like a dog that excels in both being friendly an approachable but have the confidence to protect if need be (which if I am not mistaken can be taught to a degree). I simply love the bi-color look and figure if I can find a dog with a nice temperament for a family and the color I like I should to my best to find what I am interested in...



onyx'girl said:


> You should hit some of the trials that are taking place this fall. Chat with the people spectating and watch the teams.
> I know of a breeding you may be interested in, but not sure what temperament you are looking for(bi-color sire)may be higher drives than you want. And I'd probably want to do a good amount of research before deciding, if I were you...don't rush. I love the bi-colors too, and when I wanted a pup, I tried to find a breeder that was breeding the color I was interested in(dark sable). The breeders I'm interested in don't breed FOR color, but knowing what the pedigree match is going to produce is a good way to get what you are looking for.
> 
> Here is a list of the trials in the Mid-East region: USCA - Club
> ...


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I see no problem with picking a certain color. I love working line shepherds. But I also LOVE sables, and have always wanted a black sable. Although my breeding that I got Berlin from didn't have black sable males, he is still a gorgeous dark red sable.

I see nothing wrong with getting EVERYTHING you want in a dog. If you're getting a well bred dog from a sound breeding, then you are throwing down some good $$$$ and time. There are MANY good breeders producing MANY great litters every year. So there's no reason you shouldn't be able to get EVERYTHING you want.

If you don't like black and tans, for example, or at least it's not your favorite color, why should you spend 2000$ on a black and tan pup when there are a hundred sable pups out there?

Find a breeder with some solid bicolor dogs, and their litters are likely to result in bicolor pups.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Anubis_Star said:


> I see no problem with picking a certain color. I love working line shepherds. But I also LOVE sables, and have always wanted a black sable. Although my breeding that I got Berlin from didn't have black sable males, he is still a gorgeous dark red sable.
> 
> I see nothing wrong with getting EVERYTHING you want in a dog. If you're getting a well bred dog from a sound breeding, then you are throwing down some good $$$$ and time. There are MANY good breeders producing MANY great litters every year. So there's no reason you shouldn't be able to get EVERYTHING you want.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with this. I agree with looking for health and temperament being in your favor obviously, but if you want a certain coloration, spending the kind of money you spend on a well bred dog, you should be able to get exactly what you want. I wanted a black sable male. I have him. I wont know for sure until we're in a different location with a club nearby whether he will be able to do the training I want to do, but for the basics of what I was looking for which is active family companion, he's perfect AND he's the color I wanted in my next dog. 


If you're looking for bi-colors and blanket black and tans, look at Crooked Creek Ranch dogs. Solid dogs, good temperaments, etc.


----------

